
Wash Trading: How Crypto Exchanges Are Faking 67% of Trade Volume - cottenio
https://blog.cotten.io/wash-trading-how-crypto-exchanges-are-faking-67-of-trade-volume-19ba61cbad4
======
greenyoda
At the bottom of the page we find out:

> Summary

> The Blockchain Transparency Institute released a report claiming a large
> majority of cryptocurrency exchange trading volume was fraudulent, based on
> “wash trading.”

> _The BTI itself is not an easily traceable entity at the time of writing,
> and their methodologies for compiling their reports are kept under wraps._

Seems strange to have an organization that advocates for transparency but
doesn't practice it itself.

